# Why no Component out?



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Just curious. 
I was with E* for years, and had the 501DVR.(Rf out, RCA out, S-Video out)
I switched, got the R15, and thinking that since it was a brand new product, that it would have a component out option.
The S-Video looks ok, but if my DVD player has component out, then why doesn't the R15?
Then again...how would you guys know? You didn't design it...or did you?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Only the hi-def receivers and dvr's have component outputs. The standard def equipment has s-video and composite (and rf).

Carl


----------



## Mr2sday (Mar 31, 2006)

I would think an S-video cable would be more than good enough to handle the pq of any sd show.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

It probably doesn't have the component video output for the exact opposite reason that the H20 has no coax output.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

SD PQ does look cleaner over component than S-Video. I noticed the PQ change instantly when I hooked my HR10-250 into component. IMO all new television add on equipment should give the viewer the option to select their preferred connection.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

DVDKingdom said:


> SD PQ does look cleaner over component than S-Video. I noticed the PQ change instantly when I hooked my HR10-250 into component. IMO all new television add on equipment should give the viewer the option to select their preferred connection.


I believe upscaling helps in that process, unless you have your h10-250 set to do 480i, then its at least 480p, which helps clean things up!


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Most DVD players have progressive scan (480p) whick requires a component connection where DirecTV only outputs in 480i.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

directvfreak said:


> Most DVD players have progressive scan (480p) whick requires a component connection where DirecTV only outputs in 480i.


I've seen many 480i DVD players with component out. I think component out has been pretty standard for the last few years on DVD players. Even my 20" plain old NTSC toshiba TV has 1 component input.

Component does make a small difference with 480i. Colors look better, and the picture is a little sharper. You don't have the color bleeding problem that composite has, and svideo can also have on occasion, although svideo is a huge improvement over composite.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Each output type you add increases the per unit cost by a few cents. I'm guessing some bean counters did a cost bennefit analysis and decided it wasn't worth the cost.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I'm guessing some bean counters did a cost bennefit analysis and decided it wasn't worth the cost.


I would think the reason is not enough people have TV's with anything but RCA or S-video inputs to make it worth while to add. I have 5 TV's myself and only one has any HD inputs.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I would think the reason is not enough people have TV's with anything but RCA or S-video inputs to make it worth while to add. I have 5 TV's myself and only one has any HD inputs.


On the other hand, I have 4 TV's 3 of them having HD inputs and all 4 of them have component inputs. I personally would like to see component jacks on DVR's.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

directvfreak said:


> I personally would like to see component jacks on DVR's.


I am sure there will be one on the HD DVR's where its necessary.


----------



## elguapo79 (Sep 29, 2006)

Just adding my thoughts to this old thread ... I have an older SD RCA D* receiver and I'm glad it has component out. 

I went to Best Buy tonight to pick up the H15 DVR and was shocked when I got home that it didn't have component out. I assumed so much that I looked through the incredibly helpful FAQ pdf from this site (great job on that) without even bothering to look at the outputs. I happened to ask the guy at Best Buy who also assumed that any DVR would have component out.

Anyway, nothing to add except that I was pumped to have a DVR and now I'm going to have to wait. S-Video doesn't compare on my 42" LCD screen, and I'm not willing to have a downgrade in picture quality just to get the DVR.

This is a great forum and I got loads of helpful info. Thanks to everyone here for that. I look forward to contributing more here in the future when I take the leap into HD and/or DVR.



edit: Ok, maybe something to add. I can't find it anywhere, but does anyone have any clue about if there would be a new DVR coming out (that may have component out) or a price drop on the HD DVR anytime? A shot in the dark I know...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"Ok, maybe something to add. I can't find it anywhere, but does anyone have any clue about if there would be a new DVR coming out (that may have component out) or a price drop on the HD DVR anytime? A shot in the dark I know"

Price drop? I got my HD DVR (HR20) for $39, after programming discounts.
Call DTV and see what kind of deal you get.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I also have to add, if you are watching only SD (thru whatever input) on an HDTV, you are really cheating yourself.


----------



## elguapo79 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you for the idea -- I'll call D*. I've been a customer for a long time. Maybe a deal could be reached.  I appreciate the info.

As for HD and why I don't have it: for the 6 or so HD channels that I could get, it's just not worth it to get HD. I couldn't get networks, and how often do I watch the other handful of HD channels? Very, very little. If people in Maine could get NESN HD, I might consider it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

OK, no problem, but some of those Discovery HD Theatre programs are awfully pretty...

I don't get HD locals either. Sure wish I did.


----------

